# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Bloquage sur des bases comme la boucle while

## Marc22

Bonjour, aidez moi je vous en supplie ou je vais devenir fou...

Je dbute en python, et je recopie exactement les exemples des tutoriels, par exemple a




```

```

ou a : 



```

```

et j'ai a :

SyntaxError: invalid syntax (<pyshell#2>, line 3)

sans arrt des milliers de fois o j'utilise la boucle while, toujours toujours un truc qui va pas.

Bloquer sur des trucs de base, a dsespre vraiment, j'ai dj un dgot profond de ce langage et j'ai failli m'en prendre physiquement  mon pc. svp si vous pouvez me dire si il y a des spcificits dans ce langage, parce que j'ai utilis sur un autre pc la version 2.6, et plein de trucs marchaient, l j'ai tlcharg la 3.1 je crois, et le *mme* code pose problme, c'est horrible... est ce qu'il y a des diffrences de codage selon la version?? j'ai jamais vu a mais bon..

----------


## Marc22

regardez  peine j'appuie sur entre aprs les 2points du while et j'ai a !!!!



```

```

----------


## fred1599

```

```

Tu ne dclares pas a au dpart, il ne reconnat donc pas la variable.

Essai



```

```




> est ce qu'il y a des diffrences de codage selon la version?? j'ai jamais vu a mais bon..


Juste dans la syntaxe, mais les changements ne sont pas normes. Je te conseille d'aller sur le site officiel.

Pour print : http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3105/




> >>> def gof(l,m):
> 	while(m<>0):
> SyntaxError: invalid syntax (<pyshell#25>, line 2)


Si c'est a que tu veux faire, je ne suis pas sur



```

```

----------


## Marc22

Merci beaucoup, j'avais pas initialis la variable c'est vrai, j'avais plus du tout de lucidit.. je faisais des copier coll.

Merci surtout pour la syntaxe, a me rassure, en fait le diffrent c'est comme en C, sur la version 2.6 on me disait de mettre <> et a marchait, mais l apparemment, c'est !=, je trouve trs tonnant qu'une syntaxe change selon la version, mais bon, en tout cas merci beaucoup.  :;): 

je respire un peu

----------


## fred1599

Dans la version 2.6 cela marche aussi




> !=

----------


## peufeu

Il faut pas taper dans le shell, c'est vraiment pas pratique... mets ton code dans un fichier et lance-le avec l'interprteur.

Sinon : eric4 (trouve avec google) est un excellent IDE python...

----------

